# Computador que se apaga, razones:



## ELIUSM (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola a todos, tengo un amigo que ya está saltando en el techo de locura porque su computador se apaga a cada rato de la nada. Otro amigo y yo estamos tratando de ver qué es lo que pasa, y llevamos días revisando como está actuando la fuente de poder.

Una primera teoría era que un Slot de la Ram puede estar malo o que la propia RAM está mala, lo que quedó rápidamente descartado haciéndole un par de revisiones por software.

Pero, la fuente de poder es la que se apaga. Quisiera saber, qué hace el cable azul que llega a la placa madre, y qué hace el cable verde, y cómo deben estar (qué voltajes deben tener) cuando está encendido o apagado el computador. Lo he medido, pero antes quiero saber de parte de ustedes como debe ser.

La otra pregunta es, quién tiene la culpa de que se apague: la fuente o la placa madre?
Hay un dato adicional: un programa mide los voltajes que mide la tarjeta madre mediante la BIOS. Según ese programa, los voltajes negativos (no los positivos), están completamente malos. Según el prgrama, que donde deberían haber -12V, hay -9,23, y donde deberían haber 5V, hay -1,4, PERO, yo con el téster medí que todos los voltajes están correctos.
O sea, que el medidor de la placa madre está midiendo tonterías.

Se agradece una respuesta o comentario que me ayude a sacar conclusiones y a llegar a la falla.
Gracias!


----------



## Vick (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Si sospechan de la fuente por que no prueban con otra?

2. La razones por las que una PC se apague sola pueden ser muchas , pero la mas común es la temperatura del procesador, si se eleva de más el sistema se proteje apagandose antes de que se dañe:

¿Que procesador tiene?
¿ya monitoreaste la temperatura del procesador?
¿Otras características (RAM, Mother, fuente...)?

3. ¿que programa utilizaste para medir los voltajes? muchos programas de esos no los miden bien así que si los mediste con voltímetro y estan bien no hagaz caso al programa. ¿de que potencia es la fuente? si haz agredgado hardware ultimamente puede que la fuente ya no de suficiente y por eso se apaga.

¿se apaga al azar o con algún evento específico, por ejemplo al poner un CD?


----------



## ciri (Mar 27, 2008)

Estábamos discutiendo este tema en otro post...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/100638/


----------



## ELIUSM (Mar 27, 2008)

Suena bien!
Salen hartas cosas en ese link.
Se me olvidó decir que ya hemos probado con otra fuente, y los mismos resultados.
Bien, muchas gracias. Seguiré leyendo ese link.


----------



## ELIUSM (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola denuevo.
Una cosa, no creen que el computador debería pitear alertando el sobrecalentamiento del procesador, y después apagarse?
Saludos!


----------



## ciri (Mar 27, 2008)

depende..

desde que se sobrecalienta y te avisa se termino de quemar!..


----------



## gotten (Mar 30, 2008)

ya que probaste con otra fuente, q suponemos si esta bien, 
suena a temp. del procesador, baja el programa http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
y algun programa para poner en estres el procesador como sisoft sandra, o simplemente uno de esos q calculan PI y chequea la temp hasta q se apaga,
sino has el clasico procedimiento para revisar una PC, desconecta uno por uno cada elemento y si al final igual pasa es la motherboard, o si sospechas de la MB empieza al revez de 0 hasta todo conectado...


edit:
pd. solo pita si sube lento, si es un pico el proc reinicia o apaga la makina sin avisar...


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 30, 2008)

No solo tienes que medir los voltajes..ya que estos pueden estar muy bien pero no los amperajes..Los mediste tambien?


----------



## jj (Abr 6, 2008)

Tuve problemas con mi pc que se apagaba a los 2 o 3 segundos de prenderlo, a veces lo prendia y trabajaba normal le cambie la fuente y seguia con el mismo problema, resolvi el problema bajando la board y le hice una buena limpieza con un cepillo de diente en desuso con alcohol isopropilico, tambien le limpie con el mismo alcohol las ranuras de las memorias, le limpie los conectores a las memorias con un borrador de nata para que tubieran buen contacto y a dios problema.
Para la limpieza usa el alcohol isopropilico ya que este se volatiliza rapido o usa cualquier otro limpiador electronico que consigas en el mercado de tu cuidad.

atte,

JJ


----------

